# Few of my Labeled bottles Displayed



## digger mcdirt (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's one of my cases of labeled bottles in my bottle room. I like meds sodas etc with the original labels.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 2, 2006)

Sweet collection Bobby. Gotta love them labels.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks I enjoy collecting them.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice display, Bobby. I see a few poisons in there. ~Jim


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 2, 2006)

I haves several with Poison on the labels but not any real rare ones. I get a few now and then but not often.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 2, 2006)

i agree i like almost anything with the original label something about 100 year old paper on a 100 year old bottle is baffling to me


----------



## annie44 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow - great collection!  I'd love to see some more close up pictures of your bottles, to get a better look at the labels.


----------

